# samaous



## samaous (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am sam. I am 18 years old. I live in Rotterdam, Netherlands. I study computer science and I work at a restaurant atm. I have worked as a full-time webdesigner for a year, but I wanted to enjoy my youth a bit more. So I'll probably go back when I'm done playing .

I actually haven't written much besides some dutch spoken word, and one song. I would love to do it some more. I actually came to this forum because of a friend, Humm.

I hope we will all have some good times here


----------



## Gavrushka (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Samaous, and welcome! - It's great to see you're here through a recommendation, and I hope you enjoy your stay. 

Well, if you haven't written much so far, perhaps you'll find the inspiration you need to write a little more on this site. - There's a forum for lyrics too, if you want to share. (You can start a thread for your work once you've made ten posts).

There's a link to some of the site's resources in my sig, but should you have any questions, feel free to ask the purple people (the one's whose names are in purple down the bottom of the main forum menu screen are the mentors, there to help.)

Whatever you do, have fun doing it.


----------



## Humm (Apr 15, 2014)

Sup Sam! i ll be waiting for more lyrics from you! The one you showed me was really good, you definitely got talent


----------



## samaous (Apr 15, 2014)

gavrushka:

Thank you 

I have already browsed the forum, and found quite a few interesting threads. 

I'll be working on the 10 posts asap!!

Humm:

Thanks!! The same goes for you! I'll be looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to WF, samous!


----------



## Trygve (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome Sam, 
       I'd love to tell you about some wonderful trip I took to the Netherlands, but all I've seen of it is the airport in Amsterdam -- on six different occasions, I think.  Nice airport, though.  I've had exactly the same experience of New York City.  I've been through the airports, and that's it.  Anyway, glad to have you on the Forums.  

Trygve


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome, Sam. I hope we can help you get started on your journey.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Because things matter.


----------



## samaous (Apr 15, 2014)

trygve:
too bad you have only seen the airport!! The aiport is made like any other aiport and does not really contain any real cultural influences. I highly reccomend you to step out of those airports, and enjoy our 150+ cultures


----------



## samaous (Apr 15, 2014)

Bishop:
Ahaha we dutch say "Kort maar krachtig" Which means "Short but powerfull"
Thank you


----------



## samaous (Apr 15, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Welcome to WF, samous!


Thank you!!

- - - Updated - - -




J Anfinson said:


> Welcome, Sam. I hope we can help you get started on your journey.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Johns_25y (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, Samous. I'm Jonathan, i honestly hope we can be friends.:-o


----------



## Johns_25y (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Sam, nice friend you have there,    I look forward to sharing with you. Welcome!


----------



## samaous (Apr 16, 2014)

Johns_25y said:


> Welcome to the forums, Samous. I'm Jonathan, i honestly hope we can be friends.:-o



Everyone who is not my enemy is a friend of mine D


----------



## samaous (Apr 16, 2014)

Pandora: I would love to share !!!


----------

